# Trade: [H] Orks...[W] Space Marines



## Metalsiege (Nov 3, 2009)

I've got the Orks from Assault on Black Reach, which includes:

Ork Warboss x 1
ork Nobz x 5
ork Boyz x 20
Deffkoptas x 3

The Orks have been glued to their bases, with the exception for the Deffkoptas, and a majority of the mold lines cleaned off, but I've never played with them (and never will probably..:laugh. I'm looking for pretty anything Space Marine, including bits for things like Predator turrets, heavy weapons, etc., to add to my growing Iron Lords army. 

Looking to keep the trade local (Denver, CO, USA) if possible or the U.S., but more than willing to discuss overseas trades.

If interested shoot me a PM with what you might be willing to trade for.


----------

